# Know How To Spot A Senior Forum?



## Pookie (Oct 14, 2015)

Everyone knows how to spell. Love it! My English-teaching Mom would be proud.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2015)

pardon? 'scusee?......perdon en mois? Que? Whatchatalkin'about?


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 14, 2015)

Yeh, hoo sez wee no how two speal?


----------



## Pookie (Oct 14, 2015)

**AHEM**

Uhhhh...most of us can spell? Wat u mean bro?


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 14, 2015)

Oh no it's not about age sometimes. One site I frequent has such spirited political discussions people start sputtering as they type. Spelling goes out the window. 
Well obvesously SOME people are SOCALIST IDIOTS who should go back where tehy come from...YOU no who you are


----------



## Pookie (Oct 14, 2015)

LOL! I've seen that too!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 14, 2015)

Well, so much for that. Mom just rolled over.


----------



## jujube (Oct 14, 2015)

What I like here is the utter absence of_ cutesy _little abbreviations, i.e. rezzies for reservations, vay-cay for vacation, trippies for trips (hell, that one isn't even _shorter!)_.  On another board, someone referred to someone else as a "prossie".  I had to ask what the heck that was (prostitute).   Nobody has manicures and pedicures, they have manis and pedis.   And what about vay-jay-jay?  Half the population has one....why do we have to make up some hip name for it?  

And then there are the acronyms:  Is DH Dear Husband or Dumb Head?  Is SIL sister-in-law or son-in-law or maybe sick, ill & livid.  Who knows?  It took me forever to realize that  AFAIK stood for As Far as I Know and wasn't referring to an Islamic terrorist.  

If you do, however, want to be with-it and use computer acronyms, here's a list of one for folks our age.  Please study......there will be a test:

BFF
1) Bran Flakes Forever
 2) Best Friend’s Funeral
 3) Been Falling Frequently

BRB
1) Bring Radio Back
 2) Bursitis Real Bad
 3) Beloved Red Buttons

BTW
1) Born To Wander
 2) Broke The Wheelchair
 3) Bed The Widow

GTG
1) Going To Graveside
 2) Good Time Granny
 3) Got the Gout

HAGD
1) Have Any Good Diuretics?
 2) Hopeless Assclowns Getting Drunk
 3) Heard Andy Griffith Died?

IMO
1) In Monday’s Obituaries
 2) Imagine My Outrage
 3) Incontinence May Occur

LMAO
1) Like Many Absentminded Oldsters
 2) Love My Arthritis Ointment
 3) Like Most Angry Octogenarians

LOL
1) Little Old Lady
 2) Lots Of Lumbago
 3) Lincoln Oldsmobile Lover

OMG
1) Old Man Groaning
 2) One More Goiter
 3) Open My Geritol

OTW
1) Off The Walker
 2) Open To Whisky
 3) Old Time Wattle

POS
1) Please Obey Seniors
 2) Post Operative Stitches
 3) Proud of Senility

ROFL
1) Rude Oafs Flaunting Lawlessness
 2) Really Old Ford LeBaron
 3) Retirement Opportunity, Fort Lauderdale

TTYL
1) Those Tattooed Young Layabouts
 2) Tube Topped Young Lady
 3) Try Taking Your Laxatives

WTF
1) Wag The Finger
 2) Where’s The Fire?
 3) Wanton Teenage Freaks


----------



## Pookie (Oct 14, 2015)

jujube said:


> What I like here is the utter absence of_ cutesy _little abbreviations, i.e. rezzies for reservations, vay-cay for vacation, trippies for trips (hell, that one isn't even _shorter!)_.  On another board, someone referred to someone else as a "prossie".  I had to ask what the heck that was (prostitute).   Nobody has manicures and pedicures, they have manis and pedis.   And what about vay-jay-jay?  Half the population has one....why do we have to make up some hip name for it?
> 
> And then there are the acronyms:  Is DH Dear Husband or Dumb Head?  Is SIL sister-in-law or son-in-law or maybe sick, ill & livid.  Who knows?  It took me forever to realize that  AFAIK stood for As Far as I Know and wasn't referring to an Islamic terrorist.
> 
> ...



Love it! AFAIK.....hahahahahaha!


----------



## Shirley (Oct 14, 2015)

:rofl1:


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 14, 2015)

Courtesy of a classical education - lots of Shakespeare and English classics, Latin, French and German - and many dictation tests - I emerged from school with a pretty good vocabulary and ability to spell. However, even now I sometimes get bamboozled over spelling some words. That's when I turn to Mr Google and instantly I am sorted out. Today there is little excuse for bad spelling. Editing is so easy and all it takes is a little time.

:crying: My typing is another matter. Classical educations did not cover touch typing. I have to spend most of my editing time sorting out my typos, some of which I don't find immediately. When they do hit me in the face I am compelled to correct them. I don't worry about an untidy house or garden but I have a thing about keeping my posts tidy.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 14, 2015)

I would be lost without my Spell Checker !layful:


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 14, 2015)

The problem is spell check doesn't always find things that are basically spelled right but used wrong. I feel for people who learn English as a second or third language. I got a BA with honors in it...don't tell a soul I only passed grammar with cheat sheets...but English is a screwy language. 
To, two,too
Know, no
There, their, they're


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 14, 2015)

No, no, no, Warrigal! Don't do it !!! Walk away, it's not your concern...

Oh, what the heck! In for a penny, in for a pound. Might as well stick my neck on the block.

The :devil: is making me do it.



> The problem is spell check doesn't always find things that are basically spelled right but used wrong.



That's wrongly because a verb is qualified by an adverb, not an adjective. 

:badgirl: :hide:


----------



## Shirley (Oct 14, 2015)

No, no, no, Warri, dear! 


The problem is spell check doesn't always find things that are basically spelled correctly but used ​incorrectly.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 14, 2015)

That's why the internet is crawling with Grammarnazis. :lol:

https://www.grammarly.com/1?utm_ter...urce=google&utm_content=52804479366&network=g


----------



## jujube (Oct 14, 2015)

When I come across an overly-excited member of the Grammar Police, I always soothingly say, "There, their, they're...."


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 14, 2015)

:lofl:  Or Heer, Hear, Here!


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 15, 2015)

Shirley said:


> No, no, no, Warri, dear!
> 
> 
> The problem is spell check doesn't always find things that are basically spelled correctly but used ​incorrectly.



Blimey Shirley.

I didn't know that you were a Smart erm. layful: Person!!!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 15, 2015)

Gaaaah! The grammar police. Save me, Santa! Lol. My mother was an English teacher who sent me to elecution classes when I was a child. Can you imagine the ramifications? I even ended up with a transatlantic accent. Boy, I dumped that quickly. Learned to speak two sorts of English, one at home with the reality shapeshifters, another when dealing with the rest of the world. Scary thing is, my kids say if I am really angry, I revert to perfect grammar, clipped accent. Ewwwwwwww.lol.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 15, 2015)

.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 15, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Gaaaah! The grammar police. Save me, Santa! Lol. My mother was an English teacher who sent me to elecution classes when I was a child. Can you imagine the ramifications? I even ended up with a transatlantic accent. Boy, I dumped that quickly. Learned to speak two sorts of English, one at home with the reality shapeshifters, another when dealing with the rest of the world. Scary thing is, my kids say if I am really angry, I revert to perfect grammar, clipped accent. Ewwwwwwww.lol.


Shali, my maiden aunts were the grammar police when I was growing up. Even worse was the great aunt who was a school headmistress.
I spoke with an "educated Australian" accent until I started to teach. Then I reverted to broad Aussie to fit in with the kids. I can be as ocker as Paul Hogan or as proper as an ABC news presenter if I choose. I can't get rid of the somewhat nasal twang though.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 15, 2015)

My dad had no tolerance for bad grammar.  So we didn't even use it jokingly.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 16, 2015)

My English-teacher Mom and I were out at a magazine and newspaper store (remember those?) and there was a teen magazine that had a pic of Rod Stewart in super-tight pants. I was 17, and showed it to her. She said, "Oh my goodness. Those pants are so tight you can see his balls."

I nearly passed out! I said, "MOM!!!"

She just looked at me very calmly and said, "Well, you really don't think you all ever came up with anything new, did you?"

I know this doesn't have anything to do with spelling or grammar, but it certainly has everything to do with um ... words.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2015)

bad spellers of the world;
               untie!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2015)

Pookie said:


> My English-teacher Mom and I were out at a magazine and newspaper store (remember those?) and there was a teen magazine that had a pic of Rod Stewart in super-tight pants. I was 17, and showed it to her. She said, "Oh my goodness. Those pants are so tight you can see his ...



Around this time Pookie?


----------



## Pookie (Oct 16, 2015)

Ohhhh dear, yes! LOL!!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 16, 2015)

Oh I hated that song. I'd yell "NO!!" when it was played on the radio.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2015)

I wasn't wild about it either Pookie, but I did like Stewart and it does bring back the memories....good ol' days. :sentimental:


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 16, 2015)

> My English-teacher Mom and I were out at a magazine and newspaper store (remember those?) and there was a teen magazine that had a pic of Rod Stewart in super-tight pants. I was 17, and showed it to her. She said, "Oh my goodness. Those pants are so tight you can see his balls."
> 
> I nearly passed out! I said, "MOM!!!"
> 
> ...



Oh I love it!!!! My Mom too!!! But the offending picture was Elton John. Certainly goofy and tame by today's standards. He was wearing a jumpsuit and pretending to open it a bit past his rather furry belly button...but she was horrified. I remember Rod's satin pants too...nevermind Freddy Mercury...he was rocking booty shorts.

My Mom was a business teacher. Her background was what she described as hillbilly. To rise above that her teacher voice was almost the Queen's English. But when she got angry or upset her diction degenerated right quick

But really...I'd rather put pins through my eyes than try to diagram a sentence.

Something that always made me feel better...writer Dave Barry had numerous teachers tell him his grammar was an abomination and he would never pass their class. He certainly showed them...


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 16, 2015)

> diagram a sentence



:saywhat:

That's a new one on me. We did lots of parsing and analysis in high school but for the life of me I don't remember which is which today. 
I was good at it though. Poetry appreciation though? Absolutely clueless.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 16, 2015)

Diagramming a sentence was one of those exercises created in purgatory. EVERY single word was underlined and circled and labeled as every part of speech you could pull out of the poor thing. A fun fact...my sister in law went to Catholic school before Vatican II. She can still diagram a sentence and has perfect penmanship...those nuns didn't fool around in those days.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 16, 2015)

Warri, I was the opposite, grammar bored me to tears, whereas poetry appreciation was a snap.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 16, 2015)

Poetry appreciation and book analysis was simple. Come up with the most crazy butt interpretation. Oh um the earth represented slavery and the clouds were where he wanted to fly free to. And the prof would just gobble it right up...Brilliant!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 16, 2015)

You got it Fur! I was deeply into existentialism at the time. My prof thought I was a deep thinker! Lolololol. He had absolutely no concept of irony. At one point I got an A+ for a paper exploring the impact of Nietsche, Freud, and Dr Zeuss on modern poetry. Really?? Lolololol. I also told him I was patterning my life on Sartre and Slyvia Plath. Geezzzz


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 17, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> You got it Fur! I was deeply into existentialism at the time. My prof thought I was a deep thinker! Lolololol. He had absolutely no concept of irony. At one point I got an A+ for a paper exploring the impact of Nietsche, Freud, and Dr Zeuss on modern poetry. Really?? Lolololol. I also told him I was patterning my life on Sartre and Slyvia Plath. Geezzzz



It's like the art world - you can have everyone and their mother give an interpretation of a painting of a can of soup, and they'll all be correct.

Though one might search for many a decameter
You will not find iambic pentameter
You may then choose to take a rest
But will not find an anapest

Search throughout the well-spread nation
You will not find a connotation.
Though you may look in all positions
You will not find those expositions.

So whether your name is Robert or Jeeter,
Alice or Mary or Cuthbert or Peter,
You WILL never find that poetic meter. 

~Dr. Seuss


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 17, 2015)

As a person who writes poems, which to me are either word paintings, or very short books, I am amused at the arrogance of anyone attempting to apply linear thought to something laterally  designed to in/evoke emotion. For me, I apply the sledge hammer approach to composing poetry...ie hit them over the head with imagery until they feel something. What does it mean? Who cares? What do you feel?


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 17, 2015)

Evoking feelings with poetry is actually quite simple - just write the poem about religion, politics or sex and you'll have your readers feeling every which way.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 17, 2015)

No doubt Phil, but for a creative that is a no brainer. I prefer something more challenging.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 17, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> No doubt Phil, but for a creative that is a no brainer. I prefer something more challenging.



You just enjoy torturing your subjects before you dispense with them - like me.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 17, 2015)

Yessss!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 17, 2015)

I am glad dat my foolks gave me a goodd edaction..


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 17, 2015)

Ken, we is gled to.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 17, 2015)

I remember diagramming sentences.  In 5th grade I won a spelling bee in a combined class of about 60.  I still remember the two final words - conscience and conscious.  :clap:


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 17, 2015)

Go Annie!


----------



## Shirley (Oct 17, 2015)

Almost every southerner has two dialects. One we speak when with friends and family. "Bubba and dem caught a two headed catfish. I ain't never heard tell of such."  Another we enunciate when with edjicated others. "Charles and his friends caught a two headed catfish. Isn't that amazing?"


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 17, 2015)

I still speak fluent hippie. Get some of us together, and it all comes back...


----------



## Shirley (Oct 17, 2015)

I ain't never heard no hippie talk. Talk some to me.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 17, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Go Annie!



I was very proud.  Being shy I didn't like to be stuck standing in front of 60 kids with the last few of us.  I considered missing a word so I could sit down, but couldn't.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 17, 2015)

Far out! Didja catch those traces? Man, after I peaked the room breathed, it was heavy. Got any homegrown? Outta sight!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 17, 2015)

Annie, you should be proud. I know about being shy. Eek. I just hide it well. Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 17, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Far out! Didja catch those traces? Man, after I peaked the room breathed, it was heavy. Got any homegrown? Outta sight!



Peace man!  Hey, don't bogart that joint, my friend.  Pass it over to me.


----------



## Shirley (Oct 17, 2015)

Lol!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 17, 2015)

We did good Annie! Love the peace sign!


----------



## jujube (Oct 17, 2015)

A hillbilly sent his son off to college.  

When the boy returned, his father asked, "So what in tarnation is you studyin' down there in the flatlands?"

"Mathematics, Father," replied the young man.

"Waal, ain't that sumpin!," exclaimed the father, "What doncha speak me some of them math-ee-maticks, then?"

"Mathematics is an applied science, Father," the young man patiently explained.  "One does not "speak" mathematics."

"Lissen, you danged pup!  When Ah says to speak sumpin to me, Ah means for you to speak it to me!" yelled the enraged father.

"Very well, Father.  I will "speak" you some mathematics.  Pi r squared.  Are you happy now?"

The hillbilly slapped the son up side of the head and yelled, "You good-fer-nothing git!  Ah spends all mah money sendin' you off to collidge and I has to lissen to yer mama braggin' 'bout you all the damned time and you ain't learned nothin'!!!  You come home and try to tell me that pie are square?  Even a dang fool knows that pie are not square.  Pie are round!  Cornbread are square!"


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2015)

:lofl::lofl:


----------



## Pookie (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Warrigal (Oct 19, 2015)

:lofl: Love it, Pookie. 
I came to that conclusion many times during my maths studies.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 19, 2015)

Mahn, mahn MAHN! Um huh I forgot...the whole solar vortex is in the eye of that poster nah really look reaaal close, effin' Keef mahn...hey we have more brownies!!!!


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 19, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Diagramming a sentence was one of those exercises created in purgatory. EVERY single word was underlined and circled and labeled as every part of speech you could pull out of the poor thing. A fun fact...my sister in law went to Catholic school before Vatican II. She can still diagram a sentence and has perfect penmanship...those nuns didn't fool around in those days.



Boy, do I ever remember diagramming sentences, and I didn't even go to Catholic school!


----------



## jujube (Oct 19, 2015)

I bet I could still diagram a sentence....they really pounded it into us.  Neither my daughter nor my granddaughter have any idea about diagramming.


----------



## imp (Oct 19, 2015)

*Wonderful Avatar!*



Warrigal said:


> :lofl: Love it, Pookie.
> I came to that conclusion many times during my maths studies.



Oh, My! Warri, I just now saw this most intensely impressive Avatar, depicting a lady of grace, knowledge, understanding, humility. Might you reveal to a warrantless old curmudgeon, just how to become so nice?  imp


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 20, 2015)

*'My friends here are all ladies. The guys just don't like me. imp'

Please don't fret my friend.**I like you imp. Honest I do, and I can assure you that I am a guy! *


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 20, 2015)

imp said:


> Oh, My! Warri, I just now saw this most intensely impressive Avatar, depicting a lady of grace, knowledge, understanding, humility. Might you reveal to a warrantless old curmudgeon, just how to become so nice?  imp


OK I can tell when I'm being buttered up. What exactly do you want, imp?

I do scones and carrot and walnut cake but that's all I'm prepared to offer ATM. You have to pay for the postage. :grin:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 20, 2015)

The "home" may not be far away for some if this keeps up...


----------



## Peppermint Patty (Jun 22, 2016)

Tonight a program on FOX was talking about eating a"CGI" burger.  I have no idea what that means.   Anyone?


----------



## AprilT (Jun 22, 2016)

Peppermint Patty said:


> Tonight a program on FOX was talking about eating a"CGI" burger.  I have no idea what that means.   Anyone?



CGI stands for computer generated imagery, visual effects that look real but aren't.


----------

